# 2010 Look 566 on sale at jenson



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

The Rival and 105 versions are $2000 and the 6700 version is $2200. If I was looking for a new road bike I'd be all over the Rival version. Plenty of sizes right now, too.


----------

